# getting over brain void/worrying thought/constant fear



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

I feel pretty good as of late and feel i mite be on the way to recovery. There is one thing holding me back though and thats a feeling like there is something inside my mind that is altering the way i see my thoughts. Its hard to describe but i feel like my inner voice is seperate from myself. Its like having a problem with ur mind u just cant put ur finger on?! Its pretty much a constant worry and is really holding back my recovery. Has anyone epxerienced this because i feel quite insane sometimes.


----------



## aaron.sims (Jan 21, 2008)

I think the majority of the people on this forum have the inner voice constantly commentating your every move. Don?t worry that is only your over active self analyzing self running free because your unable to control it right now. It is completely normal to feel insane if that makes any sense, a good think to think about when your feeling absolutely nuts is that people that are truly crazy or insane don?t know they are? Even people with skitz usually don?t realize it themselves. The inner voice is honestly being TO SANE not the other way around, don?t worry about the voice and try to a few times a day to close your eyes and just let your mind rest you have to gain control over your mind for that to dissolve.

Good luck and I hope you get fully recovered!!

Aaron


----------

